
We need better data privacy self-regulation - bhauer
http://tiamat.tsotech.com/data-privacy-self-regulation
======
Porthos9K
No. What you need is to be forced, on penalty of imprisonment, to treat all
customer data as if they were medical records -- or, better yet, nuclear
waste.

~~~
dredmorbius
</thread>

